# brillosa



## traduttrice81

Qualcuno conosce un significato di *brillosa* che non sia brillante?? 
In particolare, un qualche uso alternativo in Cile e dintorni.
Grazie mille! 

La frase comunque è la seguente:
"mi mamà estaba tan brillosa e medio con fatiga"

*B*rilloso, un consejo? *N*ada? *D*isperazione!!


----------



## chlapec

Sei sicura che non c'è qualche sbaglio nella frase? Io non ci trovo un senso!


----------



## traduttrice81

*P*urtroppo non ci sono errori... a meno che non ce ne sia qualcuno clamoroso di stampa... che però è impossibile verificare...


----------



## chlapec

A me, questo "tan + adjetivo + e (y?) + medio con fatiga" mi rende perplesso.
Tu diresti: "La mia mamma era così + AGG + e mezza stanca"?


----------



## traduttrice81

*I*o no*,* ma siccome chi scrive è un bambino di otto anni... *P*oi potrebbe anche essere un'esprssione colloquiale e un po' sgrammaticata apposta*,* no?


----------



## chlapec

In questo caso, sì.
Ma quando leggo la frase, mi viene in mente "briosa" piuttosto que "brillosa"...e questo "*e"* mi sembra sbagliato


----------



## Neuromante

In tante parte dalla Sudamerica si usa il prefisso -oso dove noi mettiamo -ante.
Non so se sia una cosa generale, ma penso che sia cosi al meno in Messico, Argentina e Colombia

Forse sarebbe:
Mi madre estaba muy brillante y medio fatigada
Facendo referenza a che era bagnata in sudore per il molto lavoro (Anche se sospetto la causa sia un altra)


----------



## traduttrice81

Credo ormai che il significato sia quello di "imperlata di sudore". Non era per il lavoro ma per l'agitazione, poiché avevano subito un furto in casa.


----------



## krolaina

Quizá a Neuro también le suene como a mí algo como "mi madre se daba mucho brillo y estaba medio fatigada". Te he contestado en el sólo español, quizá sea eso lo que busques.


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces no es "fatigada" si no "con una fatiga", que tiene otro significado, No sé como traducirlo al italiano, es algo próximo a "mareada". Ese estado en que te sientes débil, con mareos, ganas de vomitar. Puede ser tanto por un exeso físico (No cansancio físico, cuidado) como por una mala noticia, algo que te ha avergomzado. Una pequeña bajada de presión por algo anímico (Comio por ejemplo descubrir de golpe que te han robado la casa)


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> Entonces no es "fatigada" si no "con una fatiga", que tiene otro significado, No sé como traducirlo al italiano, es algo próximo a "mareada". Ese estado en que te sientes débil, con mareos, ganas de vomitar. Puede ser tanto por un exeso físico (No cansancio físico, cuidado) como por una mala noticia, algo que te ha avergomzado. Una pequeña bajada de presión por algo anímico (Comio por ejemplo descubrir de golpe que te han robado la casa)


 
Sí tienes razón. También a veces se usa cuando a alguien le cuesta respirar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## traduttrice81

Todo parece arreglarse, buscaré una traducion adecuada en italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

Según oí en la versión de Mary Poppins italiana. (Cuando la madre viene de la manifestación sufragista y la niñera se despide, la versión "oficial") Les dice a los niños, más o menos:  "Ragazzi, non fare cosi. Mi fate venire uno orgasmo"
Pudiera funcionar. Vamos, lo dicen en Mary Poppyns en una situación similar.


----------



## traduttrice81

Estas seguro de que en italiano dican asì? Me parece muy raro... Voy a verme Mary Poppins... Pero creo que mi editorial serà mucho menos "progresista" de Walt Disney..


----------



## gatogab

Per me quella madre era un pò brilla.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Eravammo in tanti, appena arrivanti nella Italia, e la reazzione è stata la stessa per tutti. Fortuna c´era qualche italiano, che doppo guardarci beati ci anno spiegato che era una forma normalissima.
Ma era la Mary poppins dellla Disney su un mittente nazionale.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Eravammo in tanti, appena arrivanti nella Italia, e la reazzione è stata la stessa per tutti. Fortuna c´era qualche italiano, che doppo guardarci beati ci anno spiegato che era una forma normalissima.
> Ma era la Mary poppins dellla Disney su un mittente nazionale.


Nunca nos contaste como te fué en el exámen de italiano, Neuro.
gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Dunque amici, 

*Brillosa* sta per:
- briosa
- brillante
- brilla
- ...
?

Giusto per ricordarci il tema di questa discussione


----------



## Fasat_Bravo

traduttrice81 said:


> Qualcuno conosce un significato di *brillosa* che non sia brillante??
> In particolare, un qualche uso alternativo in Cile e dintorni.
> Grazie mille!
> 
> La frase comunque è la seguente:
> "mi mamà estaba tan brillosa e medio con fatiga"
> 
> *B*rilloso, un consejo? *N*ada? *D*isperazione!!



Traduttrice, in Cile noi usiamo la parola *brilloso(a)* come una variante colloquiale di *brillante*, é troppo difficile trovare un senso che non sia quello che ti ho detto oppure un senso più metaforico come _radiante_. Rispetto a *medio*, da solito ha il valore di *un po'*.

Spero ti aiuti

Saluti


----------

